# Rear door stuck shut



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

This weekend I think something broke in the drivers rear door Mechanizm..its wont unlock completely and thus wont open form the inside or the outside..anyoen ever get stuck liek this? Anyone got a fix for it? i couldnt get the door panel off as the door welt is in the way....


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You could try pulling the seat, then getting to the trim below the door panel, then getting the door panel off.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion but the door panel is sandwiched between the door and the wleting with not enough room to pull it off even if i could get something in there to pop the panel. I fear the only way yo do it is to destroy the door panel and get a new one...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Ew, that sucks. Sorry...


----------



## Ron 97 Pathfinder (Sep 16, 2006)

If the child lock is on you won't be able to open the door from the inside...you should still be able to get in from the outside (providing that the door was not locked when you tried)


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Spray some wd40 into the latch mechanisim. It may loosen something up, probably not, but who knows. Then take a rubber mallet and bang against the door to unstick.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Hope you have better luck than I did with my liftgate lock. It stuck the same way you're describing and had internal parts that jammed it. There was no way to get the latch to release the stiker without taking the lock itself apart. In my case the rear panel is easily removed with the liftgate shut, not sure what to recommend in your case other than going through the panel.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

After messing with door the other day it would seem that I messed with it enough that it opened the other day. I immediately removed the door panel ( to the evil stare from my waiting wife since we were going out to dinner and my 7 year old actually opened it) and was able to discover that the pivot on the exterior latch portion was frozen almost solid and was preventing the latch from reseting. So I removed it and later that night was able to losen it up with lube and put it back. Works perfect now. If the door had not come open on its own there really would be no way to get in there....


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey, it almost fixed itself!


----------



## John Wall (Feb 4, 2017)

I had the stuck door problem I seen where a guy used wire to move lock enough to open door by inserting in area near handle by moving rubber area for access to interior lock I moved the same rubber and sprayed Free All with the spray extension tube. Make sure the door is in the unlock position and move the door handle it should open around the third try this worked so well I did not have to remove the door panel and the door finally opened I was so happy and hope this helps all you guys with this same problem


----------



## Williep197502 (Jun 6, 2017)

*How I fixed it!*

2012 Nissan Titan Pro-4X:
First I heard the actuator making a loud buzzing noise when it would lock. I knew it was going bad but just procrastinated too long and my right rear door would not open. I took the larger part of the bench seat out and then pulled the side panel off. This gave me enough room to take the door panel off without a problem. I then removed the window track that is next to the actuator. There was no way to get to the latch on the actuator to attempt the suggestions in this thread. After about two hours of messing with the lock and handle cables, nothing was working so I called it a night and then ordered an actuator from Rock Auto (love them). The next morning I took the molding off of the inside part of the window so that I could shine a flashlight down from the top. Then I took some vicegrip pliers and yanked the cables (with covers) out of the actuator. Then took a flat tip screw driver and started prying pieces apart. Then I moved on to a rolling head pry bar. I popped a couple of pieces off with that and then it triggered something and the door opened. Put in the new actuator and it works perfectly.


----------



## WockaTexasRanger (Jul 1, 2017)

This happens on my 02 Pathfinder sometimes. I've found that if i climb in and manually lock and unlock the door several times it usually frees it up.


----------

